# Library Spotlight - Orchestral Percussion X3M



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 31, 2019)

Get it here: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/orchestral-percussion-x3m.html


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 21, 2019)

@Cory Pelizzari Thanks for a great review. I'm currently browsing the percussion libraries to find a good bread and butter one that holds up as a pure orchestral one, but also has some mojo. Already having EWHO Percussion as well as Damage and Action Strikes I'm covered for pure orchestral and epic, but would like something in between that is usable for everything.

Seeing this is the same price as True Strike, which you also mention, which one would you choose. True Strike is an old classic, is X3m newer and better, or is the oldest still the wisest you think? Or...Rhapsody, which I could get for merely $99, but that one seems closer to EWHO.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 21, 2019)

erikradbo said:


> @Cory Pelizzari Thanks for a great review. I'm currently browsing the percussion libraries to find a good bread and butter one that holds up as a pure orchestral one, but also has some mojo. Already having EWHO Percussion as well as Damage and Action Strikes I'm covered for pure orchestral and epic, but would like something in between that is usable for everything.
> 
> Seeing this is the same price as True Strike, which you also mention, which one would you choose. True Strike is an old classic, is X3m newer and better, or is the oldest still the wisest you think? Or...Rhapsody, which I could get for merely $99, but that one seems closer to EWHO.



True Strike is usually the safest bet. Orchestral X3M has really good timps and idiophones but is a bit bare bones when it comes to an "all round" orchestral percussion library. Personally True Strike has never let me down, not once.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> True Strike is usually the safest bet. Orchestral X3M has really good timps and idiophones but is a bit bare bones when it comes to an "all round" orchestral percussion library. Personally True Strike has never let me down, not once.



Cool review and follow-up comments ! Main lib here is LADD , but will revisit True Strike while still on promo !


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey @Cory Pelizzari , I was really locked in on True Strike, but then PercX came and ruined everything. You seem to like percussion libraries a lot, any chance you've had a tryout with this as well? Seems to be fantastic loop-wise, but haven't seen much about using it for orchestral work.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 30, 2019)

erikradbo said:


> Hey @Cory Pelizzari , I was really locked in on True Strike, but then PercX came and ruined everything. You seem to like percussion libraries a lot, any chance you've had a tryout with this as well? Seems to be fantastic loop-wise, but haven't seen much about using it for orchestral work.


I've got a video planned for that one. Here's a sum-up: it's a novelty library, not something to be relied on as a workhorse. Auddict likes to confuse customers with long product description hype, but believe me when I say it's not capable of everything it claims to be capable of. Definitely not for orchestral work. It is fun though.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 30, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> I've got a video planned for that one. Here's a sum-up: it's a novelty library, not something to be relied on as a workhorse. Auddict likes to confuse customers with long product description hype, but believe me when I say it's not capable of everything it claims to be capable of. Definitely not for orchestral work. It is fun though.



Great, thanks!


----------

